# Fedora internet



## binsky3333 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have recently installed fedora core 8 and i have not been able to connect to the internet. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## ktr (Jan 18, 2008)

the 680i is known to Linux issues in regards to networking. It does not work out of the box. Try a bios update, I have heard that works.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 18, 2008)

I did install the motherboard drivers but still no internet connection. I will try to update my BIOS.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

ok, go and bring us screens shots of everything to do with your internet, connection ports, the hardware, IP configs, etc. Theres so many things I can think of, narrow it down first


----------

